# [H] The WAAAGH Studios Trade Stock [W] £$, Some Trades



## AlexHeap (Jun 3, 2011)

As some of you may know I'm the owner of The WAAAGH Studios a commission painting service based in the UK. Here at the studio we offer a trade in service
so you can trade in your old models and receive credit towards commission work.

This listing is for what we currently have for sale from this trade stock. All items have prices next to them which include *free UK postage*. We're happy to post 
internationally but their will be an additional charge. 

There are also some items that we would be interested in trading for or purchasing, a list of which can be found at the bottom of this post.

Condition Key:

NIB = New in Box
UA = Unassembled
A = Assembled
U = Undercoated
P = Painted
M = Missing Parts

*Current Trade Stock List:*

Recent Additions:

1 x High Elf Archmage and mage (NIB) - *£13.50*
1 x High Elf Chariot (NIB) - *£13.50*
8 x Silver Helms (NOS) - *£15*
20 x High Elf Archers (NOS) - *£18*
1 x Metal Teclis (NIB) - *£9*
1 x Metal Teclis Loose, (UA) - *£9*
1 x Metal Tyrion Loose, (UA) - *£18*
1 x High Elf Hero w Longbow. (Loose, UA) - *£6*
1 x High Elf Hero w Axe. (Loose, UA) - *£6*

40K:
1 x Unit of Space Marine Scouts (NOS) - *£11*
1 x Metal Eldrad Ultrhran (Loose) - *£10*
5 x Space Marine Terminators (A) - *£20* - Photograph: http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/7751/termies.jpg
3 x Tactical Marine Missile Launcher + arms (NOS) *£4 each* or all 3 for *£10*
1 x Dark Angels Ravenwing Accessory Pack (NOS) - *£8* 
4 x Grey Knight Terminators (NOS) - *£16.50* 

Fantasy:
1 x Metal Doombull (A,U) *£21* - Photograph: http://i46.tinypic.com/2hqdu7n.jpg
1 x Metal Malaghor (A,U) *£8.75* - Photograph: http://i50.tinypic.com/mjrgau.jpg

1 x Metal Chaos Lord on Daemonic Mount (A,U) - *£14* - Photograph: http://i50.tinypic.com/5eicee.jpg
6 x Chaos Warriors w 2 Hand Weapons and Magnetized resin Bases (A,U) - *£6* - Photograph: http://i50.tinypic.com/1p79jn.jpg
5 x Chaos Knights (A,U) - *£12* - Photograph: http://i47.tinypic.com/znsoyo.jpg
3 x Converted Dragon Ogres w 2 Handweapons (A,U) - *£25* - Photograph: http://i49.tinypic.com/10yo36f.jpg
4 x Chaos Ogres (3 P, 1 U, all A) - *£33* - Photograph: http://i50.tinypic.com/2924mk4.jpg

8 x Wood Elf Glade Riders (NOS) *£13*

8 x Saurus Cold One Cavalry (NOS) *£13*
1 x Lizardmen Skink Priest (NIB)

Forgeworld:
1 x FW MKIV Dreadnought - Well Painted and Magnatized - *£50* - Photograph: http://images.dakkadakka.com/gallery/2011/6/6/231383_md-Ultramarines Venerable Dreadnought Ixion.jpg
1 x FW MKIV Dreadnought - Well Painted and Magnatized - *£50* - Photograph: http://images.dakkadakka.com/gallery/2011/6/10/232863-Ultramarines Venerable Dreadnought Antiges.jpg


*Current Wanted List:*

40k:
Cities of Death Scenery - NIB or assembled if the price is right
Necrons - NIB or assembled if assembled well
NIB Tyranids
Current Tyranid Codex
Space Marine Terminators - NIB or assembled if assembled well

Fantasy:
Island of Blood (Full set)
Current Ogre Kingdoms Army Book
Current Empire Army Book
Current Vampire Counts Army Book
Current Beastmen Army Book

Forge World:
FW Heresy Kits - Particularly MKIII
FW Death Korps of Krieg - Particularly Grenadiers
FW Chaos Dwarves
FW Eldar Wasp
FW Eldar Warphunter
Any other FW Eldar
Betrayal 
Tamurkhan


----------



## AlexHeap (Jun 3, 2011)

Trade Stock Updated


----------



## AlexHeap (Jun 3, 2011)

List updated


----------



## Captain_Obvious (Mar 28, 2012)

What Necron stuff are you after?


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

PM'ed


----------

